# Focus im Textfeld von Fenster A und Fenster B im Vordergrund



## bambi (6. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich weiss - der Titel ist "nicht besonders toll"...   

Also ich habe ein Textfeld in einem Fenster. Da gibt der User dann die Daten ein. Bei jedem eingegebenen Buchstaben, wird eine
Suche durchgefuerht und in einem Pop-Up das Ergebnis angezeigt. Da soll das Ergebnis-Fenster (nur sehr klein)
natuerlich im Vordergrund stehen. Da die Suche aber bei jedem Buchstaben durchgefuehrt wird, muss der Nutzer bei
jedem neuen Buchstaben jetzt wieder "von Hand" das Main-Fenster aktivieren, um etwas eingeben zu koennen. Sehr nervig!

Also jetzt die Frage: kann ich das Ergebnis-Fenster im Vordergrund halten und gleichzeitig das Text-Feld im Focus haben?
(Nein, habe wirklich keine Ahnung von JavaScript...   :bae: )

THX fuer Eure Ideen!


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (6. Mai 2005)

bambi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also jetzt die Frage: kann ich das Ergebnis-Fenster im Vordergrund halten und gleichzeitig das Text-Feld im Focus haben?
> (Nein, habe wirklich keine Ahnung von JavaScript...   :bae: )


Nicht dass ich wüsste: Wenn du dein kleines Fenster im Vordergrund hast, dann ist dies aktiv. Alle Tastendrücke gehen an dieses Fenster. (Natürlich kann ich mich auch irren)
Du könntest natürlich die Eingabe und Ausgabe zusammenlegen, was ich dir sowieso empfehlen würde. Oder du kannst jeden Tastendruck abhören und über JS in das Textfeld eintragen. Wenn du mal die aktuelle Seite postest kann man ja mal überlegen, was am meisten Sinn macht.


----------



## bambi (6. Mai 2005)

Also es muessen schon 2 Fenster sein. Das ist jedenfalls die Vorgabe.


			
				Marc-André Aßbrock hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder du kannst jeden Tastendruck abhören und über JS in das Textfeld eintragen.


Die Idee ist vielleicht ganz interessant. Wie bekomme ich denn den "Wert" der gedrueckten Taste?

Das Problem ist naemlich auch noch, dass ich eigentlich nicht nur 1 Textfeld, sondern 3 Felder habe, die alle fuer die
Suche verwendet werden, aber das aktuelle Feld kann ich ja rausbekommen.


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (7. Mai 2005)

Darüber habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht. Mir fällt jetzt auf der Schnelle nichts ein.
Aber mal ein anderes Problem: Wenn du einfach in einem Fenster (also in keinem input) Text eingibst, so suchen manche Browser nach diesem Text. Beim Fire Fox kannst du dir z.B. einstellen, dass er nach Links sucht, in denen die eingetippte Zeichenfolge erscheint. Der K-Meleon sucht gleich wie bei einer normalen Suchfunktion. Bei den Anderen habe ich es noch nicht probiert/mich noch nicht durch die Einstellungen geschlagen.
Wenn du willst kann ich mich aber mal in einem anderen Forum erkundigen.


----------

